
Microsoft admits recently discovered Windows 2000 flaw exists in XP too - nickb
http://www.computerworld.com.au/index.php/id;837190152
======
tptacek
And not in Vista. And, so what? This attack is important to cryptographers.
It's not important to you. Anyone who can exploit this problem can also
backdoor your machine.

